# The Monster Within



## Avatar 95 (Oct 7, 2009)

Lord Orthan stood atop dead Astartes, and he let out a cry. “BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!” he screamed as he decapitated another marine. An echo came from his men, and they surged forward relentlessly. The Space Marine Captain Akin was becoming nervous at these heretics. He was trained not to fear, but he saw his death would be here, right on Tartarus. The Captain sliced the head off a charging Berzerker, and he shouted to his men, “FOR DORN!” as he charged headlong into the enemy ranks of Orthan’s men. Akin had no regret as he launched himself in, but the Khorne Disciples had other ideas. They surrounded Akin and attacked relentlessly, with arms legs and heads coming out of the circle. Akin was struggling to hold them back, and his sword had been knocked out of his hand. The Berzerkers ripped his arm off, and continued to savage him. “Stop”! Orthan shouted as he walked over. “I want to kill him” he growled, and the Berzerkers charged at the enemy troops, screaming chants to Khorne. “Well, well who do we have here?” Orthan mocked. “A man who is supposed to be a great fighter?” Orthan asked. “If only you had worshiped Khorne, your fighting skills could be used properly” Orthan said again. Akin couldn’t talk; there was too much blood in his mouth. Akin swallowed and felt Orthan crush his jaw. Orthan laughed, and took Akin’s head off. It rolled to Orthan’s feet like a tin can. He kicked it away, and strode into the combat. He charged at a Terminator Sergeant and killed him with a swipe of his sword. Orthan was now surrounded by the Space Marines, and felt a tingle inside him, which grew to a searing pain. Orthan’s limbs exploded, and Daemonic ones sprouted from him. His armour expanded and horns grew. The Terminators watched in awe as he drew a huge sword, and lopped them all into pieces. Orthan was barely human before, but now he was a Daemon, and he was ready to serve Khorne.


----------

